# vac puck used on an adjustable clamp



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

used a vac puck on a adjustable clamp that was used for holding bird carving blanks
works quite good , its a good addition to vac hold downs in a small shop and is cnc built







the o rings come from lee valley tools a package of 3


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kudos!..


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice video Woodman. It should be a good help to many of the forum members.

As an added note, you can buy the corded vacuum gasket material in multiple diameters in rolls and cut the gaskets to what ever length needed. The ends can be joined with Crazy Glue. 
I have used this very system as what I refer to as modular vacuum hold down for my CNC router. For the base I have had great success using HDPE that I keep in stock from 1/2" to 1" thickness.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I am having poor luck with gasket material and I have found the gasket quality has to be a certain type for a good vac (pull) 
The HDPE is very difficult and if I can get it very expensive
The 1 inch sounds perfect, this week I am making corian counter top vac clamps (a pair)


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I will get the info on the corded vacuum gasket for you. The material I use works great. No vacuum loss unless the material I try to hold down is porous. Yes, I agree that HDPE is expensive, but when it works as well as it does for me I'm willing to go the extra expense. I looked into LDPE and other machinable plastics only to find they weren't that much less in cost. I even used scrape pieces of Corian (originally) until I found the HDPE was much easier and faster to machine into the shape/contour that I wanted.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Stan,

Just an example of one of my modular CNC router vacuum hold down units. I use the 1/4" round corded vacuum gasket on all my fixtures.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I would like to see how you attached the hose to the vac puck, seems you are not using a hose barb fitting


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

could you show a close up of the hose going into the puck,looks like you are not using a hose barb fitting


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*vac clamping*

could you show a close up of the hose going into the puck,looks like you are not using a hose barb fitting


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

The tubing I used is high pressure truck air brake type .250 OD. (same material that the coiled shop airlines are) The hole made in the HDPE is made with a .242 drill bit. The tubing is a press fit with no vacuum leakage. I have inserted and pulled the tubing numerous times without any problems. (20+ different fixtures) Tomorrow I will get a close up of the tube connection. I have used 1/8" npt/ferrule fittings for other vacuum bases where there was 7 vac pods on one fixture when I was manufacturing Corian recessed shower caddy's. I used 1/4" metal brake line instead of the plastic airline material for that fixture.

I know HDPE can be costly but it does have many advantages and to me is worth the extra expense for ease of machining, drilling and tapping. I have made some fixtures with 3/4" Corian but you had to be extra careful handling them. Also heavy.

Monument Tool Works in New England uses the HDPE for their pod sets used for Corian seaming. I had 7 sets in my shop. I didn't have the time to make my own. For me it was cheaper to buy ready made units. Still have 2 sets I keep for Corian repair work.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Stan,

Forgot to mention the 1/4" round vacuum gasket is a closed cell EPDM foam that I get in 100' coils from MSC Supply.

MSC # 31944630. $28.18 plus shipping and sales tax if applicable.

Works well between temps of -20F to 200F.

Hope this info is helpful for you.


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

I will try a press fit on tubing ,cuts down on brass fittings...thanks


----------

